

Duct tape and baling twine are essential tools for your startup - alexmturnbull
http://gregmeyer.com/2013/11/25/duct-tape-and-baling-twine-are-essential-tools-for-your-startup/

======
rrhoover
+1 for the MacGyver reference.

